
AWS Outposts: Run AWS infrastructure on-premises - techprotocol
https://aws.amazon.com/outposts/
======
joshstrange
If I'm understanding this right I run a VM (or let this process have access to
my host) and then I can spin up AWS services on my local host? So I can have a
development SQS queue that is run locally and then when I move to the cloud I
can just change the config to point to the cloud version? And this is...?
Free? I can't see anything about pricing.

If this is true this is amazing as it lets you prototype with AWS services for
the cost of hardware.

~~~
wmf
No, this is more like a rack that you buy from AWS at AWS pricing. I see
people using AWS Public for development and "air gapped" [1] AWS Outposts for
production.

[1] not really

~~~
joshstrange
Ahh ok, thank you for clarify. This makes more sense even if it makes me a
little sad. I'd love to use AWS for side/hobby stuff and then use the cloud-
version once I was ready to launch something. I just can't justify paying $7
minimum a month for a VM when I have 2 cloud servers and 3 home servers
already that are all more powerful.

I hate that for AWS you have to either pay to develop or use hacky semi-
equivalents locally and hope it works when you go to the cloud.

~~~
atonse
They have a free tier for exactly this purpose. Almost all the services have
pretty reasonable free tiers.

~~~
joshstrange
But AWS (maybe others as well) only lasts for 1 year and lambda and stuff
might have higher free tiers but stuff like EC2 barely covers a T1 micro IIRC.

~~~
insomniacity
You can sign up new accounts, even on the same credit card. Additionally I
believe that if you contact support and agree for them to wipe all the
resources in your account - you can have another year of free tier again.

And of course, you're deploying all your stuff automatically anyway right? So
wiping the account doesn't really matter.

------
rodgerd
I'm surprised to see this - I thought Azure On-Prem would have this market to
themselves, to be honest.

This will be the death of a lot of the smaller virt/hybrid cloud business
models, I suspect.

~~~
crb002
Most of their margins are value added services not hosting. This actually
takes the capital expenditure off their plate so they can focus on the high
margin services.

------
ykevinator
I've always been suspicious that you could roll your own aws if the volume
justified the effort. Feels like this may have the unintended side effect of
inspiring clever CIOs to consider doing this without Amazon.

------
drewda
This is kinda Amazon offering their own version of Eucalyptus, just 10 years
later:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eucalyptus_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eucalyptus_\(software\))

~~~
_msw_
Disclosure: I work for AWS doing many things, including Outposts.

Only if all of regional ("in the cloud") EC2 and EBS services had been re-
platformed to run on Eucalyptus.

A significant difference here is that the same infrastructure building blocks
used for EC2 and EBS are used for Outposts, and the same regional control
plane endpoint is used to create and manage resources. It isn't a second
implementation that operates similarly to the regional cloud version.

Additionally, all of the control plane components that are used to drive the
infrastructure in the way your API requests intend run in the regional cloud,
which leaves practically all of the Outposts resources available for customer
workloads.

------
qnk
Where can I find the full list of products being released during AWS
re:Invent? I haven't been able to find it, if there is such thing.

~~~
liorn
[https://aws.amazon.com/new/reinvent/](https://aws.amazon.com/new/reinvent/)

------
hiby007
The rate at which the aws team is executing new ideas is phenomenal.

~~~
rodgerd
Not really a new idea - very much a me-too of Azure on-prem, and still quite a
bit behind them. I'm more surprised that they were able to run this
politically.

~~~
manojlds
"available next year"

~~~
mindfulmonkey
aka 4 weeks... so what?

~~~
discodave
Technically "next year" is 4-56 weeks from today Nov 29.

